# Seeking game in Denver/Boulder



## jRocket (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello fellow gamers! I will be moving to Colorado next month and I am seeking to hopefully secure a spot in a funtastic d20 game in the area.

About me- I am a creative professional in my mid-20s and have been into tabletop role-playing games for about 10 years. I am seeking an established group that meets regularly, and preferably keeps up to date with the latest sourcebooks. I prefer the comforts of gaming in a  private home rather than the distractions of a public gaming store- but either will have to do. I am reasonably familiar with Forgotten Realms, Dragonlance, and Eberron.

If you believe that I would be a good addition to your gaming group, reply or PM me on here.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 24, 2008)

hey John - 
I run a game in Eastern Denver/Aurora, although we will be haking a hiatus shortly - as one member and my wife are both expecting children.  We are planning on restarting with at least one new person in August of this year.  If your still looking for a group by then, drop me a line. 
Assuming that is too long the best social gaming stores in the area are Attacktix  (chamber and hampden) and Black and Read  (80th and Wadsworth)  both have local group bulletin boards. 

Welcome to the Roof of America !


----------



## jRocket (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions! I shall look into any local advertised games at said stores, should I not find any others here. Tabletop gaming seems to be popular in the area.


----------



## jRocket (Apr 10, 2008)

Just bumping this thread as I have arrived here and am still looking for a game.


----------

